# Cloth Pull-Ups for Nighttime Toddler?



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I am looking for pull-up type diapers for nighttime toddler (2-3T). He is almost three years and only needs diaper at night- sometimes he pees a lot at night, sometimes he's dry in the morning. Just depends. We are using disposable diapers right now but want to switch to something cloth that he can pull on and off but still has absorbency.

Thanks for input!


----------



## mrsjtc (Dec 23, 2008)

My little girl is the same way. I'd love to find fairly priced cloth "pull-ups."


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used both starbunz superundies and the happy heiny trainers for nighttime - they're both a pocket style (I'll use hemp inserts in them). Of these two, the starbunz is better for a slimmer or more petite kiddo and the happy heiny runs larger. They both snap on the sides and can get pulled up/down.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

I would suggest Happy Heiny's trainers. They are great but run large. Get a really good sizing chart before you order or they may swim on your child. If you get the right size, they are terrific, cloth pull ups. Really great.

Another option is Imse Vimse. They also make a terrific trainer. Not quite as absorbent as the Happy Heiny but really, really high quality and great for light accidents.


----------



## Cameron's Mommy (Nov 9, 2009)

Little beetle toddler size pull ups are called Learners, they also make wool underwear to put over them. their website is betterforbabies.com


----------



## LynnE73 (Oct 18, 2002)

I can't say enough good things about these...

(Bedwetter pull ups by Motherease)


----------



## Angie Martin (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks mama.com has great cloth night time pull ups that are thick.


----------



## SweetMamaKaty (Sep 5, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumkimum*
> 
> I've used both starbunz superundies and the happy heiny trainers for nighttime - they're both a pocket style (I'll use hemp inserts in them). Of these two, the starbunz is better for a slimmer or more petite kiddo and the happy heiny runs larger. They both snap on the sides and can get pulled up/down.


Curious what OP decided to go with!

Super undies also come in true pull-ons with no snaps. We're using the pull-on day trainers with the front pocket stuffed, but for heavier wetting, you could get the night time ones. Funny, it was researching cloth night-time solutions for my 2 year old that led me to decide to try cloth on my new baby!


----------

